# Neutered Male Tying with Bitch.



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Now I let them out for a minute whilst I made a cuppa. Pen was asking to go to the toilet and Jack prefers being outside most days. I had some trouble with my kettle, then went to let them in. Only to find Jack had tied with Pen. Now Jack has been neutered for about 6 years - I've got nothing to worry about right?

It wasn't a proper tie as they came apart after a few minutes but they were bum to bum. Or was it a proper tie?

Can you see why I sent Louie away now! 

I'm jittery - but thats probably the kettle's fault (it electrocuted me). 

Please tell me I have nothing to worry about..


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

bum to bum is a proper tie, as Jacks been neutered so long it's extremely unlikely anything will have been produced but what a fright anyway!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Neutered males can still mate and tie, some never lose the urge. Obviously there's the risk of injury if they're left unsupervised, you need to keep an eye on them and don't let them out of your sight together until your girl isn't quite so desirable. I've even heard of a neutered dog mating and tying with a spayed bitch!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

ballybee said:


> bum to bum is a proper tie, as Jacks been neutered so long it's extremely unlikely anything will have been produced but what a fright anyway!!!


Well I talked to a trainer friend and she laughed and called Pen a naughty puppy. So hopefully we'll be Ok. I'll be popping into the vets tomorrow for a prescription so I'll see what they say.

Whats worse is that I bloody electrocuted myself before letting them in and burned myself after they had come loose!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Neutered males can still mate and tie, some never lose the urge. Obviously there's the risk of injury if they're left unsupervised, you need to keep an eye on them and don't let them out of your sight together until your girl isn't quite so desirable. I've even heard of a neutered dog mating and tying with a spayed bitch!


He's not been the slightest bit interested in her at all and then I open the door to find them like that!

They'll be separated from now on when I go out and she'll be crated in our room again.


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

You are also lucky that neither was injured


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

You are 100% sure he's neutered? 

If so then apart from injury I don't think you have anything massive to worry about.

I am not sure as I've never actually witnessed or been around a neutered dog who mates with a entire bitch but maybe watch for a false pregnancy? I'm not sure if that can actually bring on a false pregnancy but maybe someone else can give advice on that.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> You are 100% sure he's neutered?
> 
> If so then apart from injury I don't think you have anything massive to worry about.
> 
> I am not sure as I've never actually witnessed or been around a neutered dog who mates with a entire bitch but maybe watch for a false pregnancy? I'm not sure if that can actually bring on a false pregnancy but maybe someone else can give advice on that.


He was neutered at 3 years old when his owners mum got a breeding husky bitch. He's been neutered for 6 years. I'll be popping by the vets as I said above so I will speak to them about it.

There doesn't seem to be injuries with either of them - they are sulking cos I've separated them though.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

A neutered Dobe who once lived next door mated and tied with their Boxer bitch more than once. Injury is the thing to worry about and perhaps a phantom but if he got her preggers after being neutered six years he'd be in the Guinness book of records I reckon!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Malmum said:


> A neutered Dobe who once lived next door mated and tied with their Boxer bitch more than once. Injury is the thing to worry about and perhaps a phantom but if he got her preggers after being neutered six years he'd be in the Guinness book of records I reckon!


I'll be taking her to the vets this weekend for a check up anyway (when my OH is back so I don't have to take her on public transport or have her waiting in the waiting room) just to put my mind at ease. Even though Lou and Pen were separated when we were in I now know exactly how quick it can happen. He left ours on her 9th day in season - he'd not shown any interest whatsoever - but to be on the safe side, she's going to the vets.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

SLB said:


> Now I let them out for a minute whilst I made a cuppa. Pen was asking to go to the toilet and Jack prefers being outside most days. I had some trouble with my kettle, then went to let them in. Only to find Jack had tied with Pen. Now Jack has been neutered for about 6 years - I've got nothing to worry about right?
> 
> It wasn't a proper tie as they came apart after a few minutes but they were bum to bum. Or was it a proper tie?
> 
> ...


Yes - that was a tie, albeit a short one.

I've said this many times on here that people need to realise neutered dogs are just as capable of mating and tying with an in season bitch as entire dogs.

She won't get pregnant - however - the potential for injuries remains the same is one of them tries to bolt / pull away once tied.

I think you will almost unquestionably find that now he has mated with her - whilst he may not chase other bitches (but he could) that going forward he will show interest in her when she is in season and ready for neutering - and on that basis, I would recommend keeping them apart during this time


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Yes - that was a tie, albeit a short one.
> 
> I've said this many times on here that people need to realise neutered dogs are just as capable of mating and tying with an in season bitch as entire dogs.
> 
> ...


I knew that a neutered male could tie with an in season bitch - because I don't breed, doesn't mean that I don't know these things 

They are kept apart when I am not around and either one in one room and the other in the other room or both with me so I can keep an eye on them when I am in. And last night she was crated. Jack is being picked up tomorrow to stay with my in laws until Pen's season is over.

Neither of them are injured after what happened last night.

But I think this serves as a reminder that you can never be too careful. I did wonder if I had done the right thing by sending Louie away but now without a doubt I know I did the right thing.


----------

